# UDS Chicken!!!  ( wonder if I'll ever use the other smoker again?? )



## lugnutz (Jun 27, 2010)

CHICKEN!!!! Ok I know everyone has done chicken, but dang!!! I think I finally got it right!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






( yep I just gave myself points ).

I brined the bird all night lastnight and put it on the smoker about mid morning. No rub!! Filled my beer can with water about half full and added some spices and seasonings to it.  Started it low and slow at 235, then bumped it up to 250 after an hour, then up to 300 to finish it off. The skin was semi crisp depending on where you got it from. This one turned out so much better than my first one I did.  Juicey and smokey and didn't look like a bad burn patient.  I was ok with soft skin cause I pulled it for sammies.  I did not take pics of it pulled cause it just looks like chicken in a bowl. But I did get some of it on the UDS!

First one on the Brinkman heavy duty







On the UDS


----------



## meateater (Jun 27, 2010)

Great looking yardbird. Looks like the other smoker is gonna get retired.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 27, 2010)

And the sad thing is the other smoker ( even if I used it daily ) will out last the UDS by years!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 27, 2010)

i will give you points (er....ah...thumb actually) too! they look great and i bet they tasted even bet they tasted even better than they look!


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 27, 2010)

my plans are to take the meat cover it in hab cheese, wrap in foil and take to work. I can reheat it on my die ( plastic extrusion ) get the meat hot melt the cheese toss it on bread with some sauce maters onions and pickles!


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 27, 2010)

thats a great looking bird there man nice color and everything


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Anyone ever smoke one skinless?


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes that second chicken looks much better than the first one.  Just from the looks of it, that second chicken must have been Yummy.  You earned your points and thumbs up  for sure....


----------



## polxc5 (Jul 12, 2010)

The last whole chicken I did was skinless and it came out awesome! I just threw in the smoker at around 230 and mopped once in awhile,came out very moist.


----------



## new2que (Jul 12, 2010)

That's one great looking bird!  One thing we did on our big offset to avoid the heavy bark was make a "cover" for the chicken with one sheet of foil.  We didnt "foil" it, only draped a piece of foil over it.  It pretty much halted the bark to the point it was at when we covered it, but it continued to get smoke/heat.  Worked great... just in case you arent ready to retire the first smoker!

Thanks for posting!


----------

